# Simple question here



## hoythunter1861 (Jan 15, 2013)

Now, just to throw out some pre-stuff here, do not attack me personally about this, just something I have seen a lot on here. 
Why is it that we, as duck hunters, refuse to help others or jump down their throats when a question comes up about whether or not a certain place is worth going to? Or why do we lie to others about it? I'll be honest, I go and hunt Clarks Hill Lake. It is the 3rd largest, artificial, lake east of the Mississippi. Yet, when people ask whether or not it's worth driving a good ways to come out there, people either say "Do your own work and come scout" or "Aint no birds here!" If they don't come scout, then guess what, they are just wasting their money and time! They just might set-up on birds, but it's a one in a thousandth chance. 
Or even better, when they ask if it's worth scouting. They're not asking for an actual spot, and obviously will be going to scout! 
Why can't we actually come together, for the good of the sport, the fellowship of duck hunting in general, and actually be nice to others that are just looking for some advice? 
I'm sorry for this rant, and I do realize that I will be shot up for this post more than likely, but oh well. Just remember, not every single person has it as lucky as you. They may work just as hard as you, maybe even harder, and thus have less time to get to hunt. 
I'm both a deer hunter and a duck hunter. And to me, with the different forums and such I frequent with deer hunters, they are more willing to help others. And in all honesty, maybe there are a lot of people who help other's out secretly, but I dunno.


----------



## dukslayer10 (Jan 15, 2013)

Amen brother!!! Or when somebody posts picture of something they have killed or proud of we have to be negative instead of just saying hey man congrats, or good hunt!


----------



## The Fever (Jan 15, 2013)

hoythunter1861 said:


> Now, just to throw out some pre-stuff here, do not attack me personally about this, just something I have seen a lot on here.
> Why is it that we, as duck hunters, refuse to help others or jump down their throats when a question comes up about whether or not a certain place is worth going to? Or why do we lie to others about it? I'll be honest, I go and hunt Clarks Hill Lake. It is the 3rd largest, artificial, lake east of the Mississippi. Yet, when people ask whether or not it's worth driving a good ways to come out there, people either say "Do your own work and come scout" or "Aint no birds here!" If they don't come scout, then guess what, they are just wasting their money and time! They just might set-up on birds, but it's a one in a thousandth chance.
> Or even better, when they ask if it's worth scouting. They're not asking for an actual spot, and obviously will be going to scout!
> Why can't we actually come together, for the good of the sport, the fellowship of duck hunting in general, and actually be nice to others that are just looking for some advice?
> ...



I agree. To an extent. Asking about spots or asking for someone's lake ideas is like walking up to a man with a 150 class buck and asking for the rack.... He's going to tell you to do your own hard work....duck are far more limited than areas to deer hunt my friend...you're comparing apples to oranges....just my thoughts as a young gun


----------



## hoythunter1861 (Jan 15, 2013)

dukslayer10 said:


> Amen brother!!! Or when somebody posts picture of something they have killed or proud of we have to be negative instead of just saying hey man congrats, or good hunt!



You got that right for sure! Support goes a long way


----------



## The Fever (Jan 15, 2013)

More people are looking for a hand out than help and you will notice that people that go about it the right way get pm,s. should everyone be given a starting role once as a QB in the NFL? They could have had to work two jobs all their life and couldn't play ball in school? No the people who worked hard get that role. I will help those who I can who ask the right questions....


----------



## hoythunter1861 (Jan 15, 2013)

The Fever said:


> I agree. To an extent. Asking about spots or asking for someone's lake ideas is like walking up to a man with a 150 class buck and asking for the rack.... He's going to tell you to do your own hard work....duck are far more limited than areas to deer hunt my friend...you're comparing apples to oranges....just my thoughts as a young gun



Ok, but put yourself in a situation. Just bare with me here. You live in an area where you do not have access to private holes. You wish to go to a public lake. That lake is an hour or so away. In addition to the time, that's a lot of money (especially gas in pulling the boat). If you know the lake itself is doing pretty good, you are more than fine with driving up there for the weekend, scout and hunt. Then you realize you've found a spot, and even though you might not be able to make it every weekend (from different factors of gas, works, money, etc...). Now, I do not say, "Go over to the SE corner till you make it to the 3rd point then set-up there." No, but saying that birds are flying there, that's more than enough


----------



## ThunderRoad (Jan 15, 2013)

Hey maybe we should hand out welfare duck stamps to the less fortunate so they can kill birds too...

Just hunt and let the other folks worry about finding their own birds. If you're worried folks are gonna quit cause they can't kill birds than let em go. I've been shut out many a trip and I'm still going no matter what. Like I said, let these new guys either pay their way to hunt with knowledgable guys or learn the hard way.


----------



## hoythunter1861 (Jan 15, 2013)

The Fever said:


> More people are looking for a hand out than help and you will notice that people that go about it the right way get pm,s. should everyone be given a starting role once as a QB in the NFL? They could have had to work two jobs all their life and couldn't play ball in school? No the people who worked hard get that role. I will help those who I can who ask the right questions....



But what I'm saying is. What if some of these people are new to the sport? In that case, they do not know the right questions. For me, when I started (especially after the first year), I was willing to put the work in, but I for sure didn't know the right questions. Even now I still don't know everything. But in all honesty, I'm actually worried to ask things on here for fear of being jumped on. How might those who know nothing feel?


----------



## Huntndemgaducks (Jan 15, 2013)

I regularly hunt Clarks Hilll and frequently have good hunt there and post up pics stating that the hunt was on the hill. In my opinion, the more wanna be's out there on the lake the more the birds stay stired up and the better hunting is. Same thing with hunting during a big fishing tourny, so bring on the wannabe's!! I have said it once and will say it again, those who put forth the effort will always be the ones who kill the birds.


----------



## ThunderRoad (Jan 15, 2013)

hoythunter1861 said:


> Ok, but put yourself in a situation. Just bare with me here. You live in an area where you do not have access to private holes. You wish to go to a public lake. That lake is an hour or so away. In addition to the time, that's a lot of money (especially gas in pulling the boat). If you know the lake itself is doing pretty good, you are more than fine with driving up there for the weekend, scout and hunt. Then you realize you've found a spot, and even though you might not be able to make it every weekend (from different factors of gas, works, money, etc...). Now, I do not say, "Go over to the SE corner till you make it to the 3rd point then set-up there." No, but saying that birds are flying there, that's more than enough



That's funny. So is this Obama-care hunting? Let em spend their own money to go scout. Lord! Have mercy! 

Now I've got dance moms to watch. Peace.


----------



## hoythunter1861 (Jan 15, 2013)

ThunderRoad said:


> Hey maybe we should hand out welfare duck stamps to the less fortunate so they can kill birds too...
> 
> Just hunt and let the other folks worry about finding their own birds. If you're worried folks are gonna quit cause they can't kill birds than let em go. I've been shut out many a trip and I'm still going no matter what. Like I said, let these new guys either pay their way to hunt with knowledgable guys or learn the hard way.



I honestly don't understand how we can hand out a welfare duck stamp. It's called hunting for a reason, you aint gonna kill something, or a lot of something, everytime you go out. If they don't wanna work for it, then yes I agree that they shouldn't hunt. But if people are trying to keep an entire lake secret, that just rubs me the wrong way. People have to scout, I just don't understand why saying that if birds are flying or not is so bad


----------



## rdnckrbby (Jan 15, 2013)

A wise man told me " people who tell don't know, and people who know won't tell" Consistently killing ducks takes hard work, long hours scouting, $$$$$, and sleepless nights. No way I would share anything I've killed or seen until season is over. Even then you won't get the location out of me. My advise to such people is to plan a 3 day trip one full day scouting, and 2 hunts after that day. Has worked for me many times


----------



## Huntndemgaducks (Jan 15, 2013)

Thunder is sayin if we have to work and spend our time and gas to find out where the birds are "flying" why in the world would we give that up to someone?


----------



## hoythunter1861 (Jan 15, 2013)

Huntndemgaducks said:


> I regularly hunt Clarks Hilll and frequently have good hunt there and post up pics stating that the hunt was on the hill. In my opinion, the more wanna be's out there on the lake the more the birds stay stired up and the better hunting is. Same thing with hunting during a big fishing tourny, so bring on the wannabe's!! I have said it once and will say it again, those who put forth the effort will always be the ones who kill the birds.



I agree with you completely there brother!! Plus, I just love conversating with everyone at the ramp. (oh wait, the few still in water hahah)


----------



## dukslayer10 (Jan 15, 2013)

hoyt some people have different mind sets on this topic. Others will do anything to help out a newbie or give them tips while others turn there noses up and have something smart to say to them. All depends on what kind of person they are


----------



## hoythunter1861 (Jan 15, 2013)

rdnckrbby said:


> A wise man told me " people who tell don't know, and people who know won't tell" Consistently killing ducks takes hard work, long hours scouting, $$$$$, and sleepless nights. No way I would share anything I've killed or seen until season is over. Even then you won't get the location out of me. My advise to such people is to plan a 3 day trip one full day scouting, and 2 hunts after that day. Has worked for me many times



But you see, you are actually proving my point. You see, I never said tell them a specific location. Just a lake. Let them come spend the money to scout and make it worthwhile, or they will waste money when they dont see anything


----------



## rdnckrbby (Jan 15, 2013)

Your point is saying you are seeing birds on a certain place. By doing this publicly, not only are you telling the certain person but also the other 150 people who look at your post. Your lake may be big, but ducks don't cover the whole place. They will put in, ride until they see Someone else's lights and motor 100 yds down the bank and set up. Then they will skybust, ruin your hunt, and laugh about it the whole way back to the ramp. These hunters have the "if I can't kill them no one should be able to" attitude. And they are getting worse every year.


----------



## Turkey Trax (Jan 15, 2013)

maybe Nicodemus should start a sub forum for all the women that get offended at the bluntness of most watefowlers where yall can patty cake and sing kumbaya in the mornings before each days hunt. Then come back and pat each other on the back for a strong effort but just not being on the x.  And not let any of the "mean" people post in it.


----------



## hoythunter1861 (Jan 15, 2013)

ThunderRoad said:


> That's funny. So is this Obama-care hunting? Let em spend their own money to go scout. Lord! Have mercy!
> 
> Now I've got dance moms to watch. Peace.



I never said that. I am advocating that they come and scout. Just when people ask whether or not it's worth scouting, why not say yes?


----------



## hoythunter1861 (Jan 15, 2013)

rdnckrbby said:


> Your point is saying you are seeing birds on a certain place. By doing this publicly, not only are you telling the certain person but also the other 150 people who look at your post. Your lake may be big, but ducks don't cover the whole place. They will put in, ride until they see Someone else's lights and motor 100 yds down the bank and set up. Then they will skybust, ruin your hunt, and laugh about it the whole way back to the ramp. These hunters have the "if I can't kill them no one should be able to" attitude. And they are getting worse every year.



But as I have already said, with the example being clarks hill where there are over 1200 miles of shoreline. that's a lot of stuff to look for them. And granted, I do understand that people have that mentality, but I am a firm believer in Karma. And maybe I'm just lucky, but everytime I've actually helped someone out on here, for one I feel better, number two my next hunt always seems to be a little more successful. But maybe that's just coincidence


----------



## rdnckrbby (Jan 15, 2013)

hoythunter1861 said:


> I never said that. I am advocating that they come and scout. Just when people ask whether or not it's worth scouting, why not say yes?



Loose lips sink ships!


----------



## dukslayer10 (Jan 15, 2013)

HAHAHA!!! Man this is too funny


----------



## zacherwalker (Jan 15, 2013)

I've hard my hard work spoiled countless times on public holes by idiots coming in a half hour after shooting light, and then running 6 cases of black cloud through their barrels on birds well over yards. Hunting on public land in Georgia is almost nearly impossible as is where we don't have a real "flyway" so to speak and the numbers are limited already. No one with half a brain will come on here and give away their hard work.

I agree with TR... This isn't obamacare and I sure will not give away anything I put hours of hard work and hundreds of dollars into. That is just the truth behind it. Now if someone were to come and talk to me about a hunting spot but they were new to an area I was familiar with that maybe was hard for them to get to and everyone benefits then I don't have a problem with it.....



Can I have $500 too? I mean I can barely make bills this month... As long as your giving it away I might as well ask for it.


----------



## rdnckrbby (Jan 15, 2013)

I've helped many a brother on this forum, that's what a PM is for!


----------



## Joe Overby (Jan 15, 2013)

Turkey Trax said:


> maybe Nicodemus should start a sub forum for all the women that get offended at the bluntness of most watefowlers where yall can patty cake and sing kumbaya in the mornings before each days hunt. Then come back and pat each other on the back for a strong effort but just not being on the x.  And not let any of the "mean" people post in it.



This place needs a "like" button in a bad way!!!  Hippie circle serenade regards....


----------



## hoythunter1861 (Jan 15, 2013)

Turkey Trax said:


> maybe Nicodemus should start a sub forum for all the women that get offended at the bluntness of most watefowlers where yall can patty cake and sing kumbaya in the mornings before each days hunt. Then come back and pat each other on the back for a strong effort but just not being on the x.  And not let any of the "mean" people post in it.



If that's how you wish to take the meaning of this thread, then be my guest. But that was not the intent. I for one do not care about the bluntness, I just wonder why we cant come together in the common name of duck hunting?


----------



## Golden BB (Jan 15, 2013)

hoythunter1861 said:


> But you see, you are actually proving my point. You see, I never said tell them a specific location. Just a lake. Let them come spend the money to scout and make it worthwhile, or they will waste money when they dont see anything



We've all "wasted money" to not see anything at various lakes and learned not to go back there. If there are birds migrating south and are in Georgia, I can promise you they are at most every lake in the state. You just have to "waste money" and go find which ones. Just part of the process. And I can't stand the"I am a college student and don't have time or funds to go scout....well I was once a college student and had to choose gas money or food...I chose gas money and go shoot ducks. If you're not willing to make that decision then I am not willing to help you. I have helped plenty of people get into this sport and they either got the game or didn't. The very few that did still have an open invite whenever they please.


----------



## Golden BB (Jan 15, 2013)

hoythunter1861 said:


> If that's how you wish to take the meaning of this thread, then be my guest. But that was not the intent. I for one do not care about the bluntness, I just wonder why we cant come together in the common name of duck hunting?


Because most of us on here are about "duck killing" and not "duck hunting". There is a difference.


----------



## hoythunter1861 (Jan 15, 2013)

zacherwalker said:


> I've hard my hard work spoiled countless times on public holes by idiots coming in a half hour after shooting light, and then running 6 cases of black cloud through their barrels on birds well over yards. Hunting on public land in Georgia is almost nearly impossible as is where we don't have a real "flyway" so to speak and the numbers are limited already. No one with half a brain will come on here and give away their hard work.
> 
> I agree with TR... This isn't obamacare and I sure will not give away anything I put hours of hard work and hundreds of dollars into. That is just the truth behind it. Now if someone were to come and talk to me about a hunting spot but they were new to an area I was familiar with that maybe was hard for them to get to and everyone benefits then I don't have a problem with it.....
> 
> ...




Excuse me, but may I question where all of a sudden it became that I give out money? I'm pretty sure that if you read my posts, I explicitly say that the people come out and use their money for scouting and searching. If they are planning to drive 2 hours somewhere, they're already well on their way to spending money


----------



## rdnckrbby (Jan 15, 2013)

Does anybody smell a dead horse?


----------



## Turkey Trax (Jan 15, 2013)

Golden BB said:


> Because most of us on here are about "duck killing" and not "duck hunting". There is a difference.



There is a difference.


----------



## hoythunter1861 (Jan 15, 2013)

Golden BB said:


> Because most of us on here are about "duck killing" and not "duck hunting". There is a difference.



If that's what makes you happy, then alright. I personally love shooting ducks, but I'm mostly happy if I shoot one duck after putting my work in. Different mentalities I guess


----------



## hoythunter1861 (Jan 15, 2013)

rdnckrbby said:


> Does anybody smell a dead horse?



Say what you want about the dead horse. I just enjoy the sport of duck hunting. Just wish people were more supportive when others actually want to work. It's not that hard to tell the difference


----------



## rdnckrbby (Jan 15, 2013)

If they wanted to work they wouldn't be on here asking about a place they would already know that answer?


----------



## dukslayer10 (Jan 15, 2013)

Golden BB said:


> Because most of us on here are about "duck killing" and not "duck hunting". There is a difference.




Well a lot of the ones on here that seem to always have something to say in a smart manner either never post pictures of what they kill or do not kill much. Not sure if they are jealous that others kill ducks or what? Still not sure why it is so hard sometimes just be positive to other people.


----------



## ThunderRoad (Jan 15, 2013)

dukslayer10 said:


> Well a lot of the ones on here that seem to always have something to say in a smart manner either never post pictures of what they kill or do not kill much. Not sure if they are jealous that others kill ducks or what? Still not sure why it is so hard sometimes just be positive to other people.



Such as who?


----------



## Huntndemgaducks (Jan 15, 2013)




----------



## hoythunter1861 (Jan 15, 2013)

rdnckrbby said:


> If they wanted to work they wouldn't be on here asking about a place they would already know that answer?



You can read my former posts, I do not feel like reiterating myself at this moment. I'd be more than happy to answer a question over my previous statements


----------



## ThunderRoad (Jan 15, 2013)

hoythunter1861 said:


> Say what you want about the dead horse. I just enjoy the sport of duck hunting. Just wish people were more supportive when others actually want to work. It's not that hard to tell the difference



Steps to duck hunting:
1. Get out of bed very very early and leave for a body of water that appears to have ducky habitat
2. Sit patiently with gear set out and scout while you hunt. 
3. If you shot ducks in this spot. Congrats! You're an official duck hunter! If not, move and try again. 
4. Repeat, rinse, and lather


----------



## hoythunter1861 (Jan 15, 2013)

dukslayer10 said:


> Well a lot of the ones on here that seem to always have something to say in a smart manner either never post pictures of what they kill or do not kill much. Not sure if they are jealous that others kill ducks or what? Still not sure why it is so hard sometimes just be positive to other people.



Having some clear thoughts put forth here. Maybe we should think these things through, like dukslayer here


----------



## dukslayer10 (Jan 15, 2013)

It's not like I have a list I am just putting my .02, but even if I did I ain't gonna openly say them on the internet I am pretty sure I have a little more brains than that one big guy!


----------



## Huntndemgaducks (Jan 15, 2013)

Step #5 for thunder, haircut


----------



## Turkey Trax (Jan 15, 2013)

dukslayer10 said:


> Well a lot of the ones on here that seem to always have something to say in a smart manner either never post pictures of what they kill or do not kill much. Not sure if they are jealous that others kill ducks or what? Still not sure why it is so hard sometimes just be positive to other people.



there are several of us on here that will probably never post pics of our ducks here, and i can assure you its not jealousy of whats being posted.  but that was a good one.


----------



## ThunderRoad (Jan 15, 2013)

Huntndemgaducks said:


> Step #5 for thunder, haircut



Trufe son. Trufe.


----------



## dukslayer10 (Jan 15, 2013)

Turkey Trax said:


> there are several of us on here that will probably never post pics of our ducks here, and i can assure you its not jealousy of whats being posted.  but that was a good one.




Well I mean that's fine it is just personal preference is all. I am just saying like when others post something they have killed others will have a negative comment to say on there picture. I mean if were gonna be negative why comment at all just look and keep scrolling.


----------



## Huntndemgaducks (Jan 15, 2013)

To those who post, including me, who care's what they say? Haterz gon hate


----------



## ThunderRoad (Jan 15, 2013)

dukslayer10 said:


> It's not like I have a list I am just putting my .02, but even if I did I ain't gonna openly say them on the internet I am pretty sure I have a little more brains than that one big guy!



Heck I'd just get it off your chest. You'll feel better that way!


----------



## dukslayer10 (Jan 15, 2013)

HAHA Your a funny guy TR


----------



## Huntndemgaducks (Jan 15, 2013)

You guys, cant we all just hunt in each others best spots and be happy??


----------



## zacherwalker (Jan 15, 2013)

hoythunter1861 said:


> Excuse me, but may I question where all of a sudden it became that I give out money? I'm pretty sure that if you read my posts, I explicitly say that the people come out and use their money for scouting and searching. If they are planning to drive 2 hours somewhere, they're already well on their way to spending money



.....it's a metaphor


Homie don't play that


----------



## Vmarsh (Jan 15, 2013)

telling spots publicly on the internet helps no one. period. 

this stuff aint learned overnight or by forum surfing. new people need to work hard and seek mentors. the guys i know on here that are on birds regularly would help anyone- in private. these guys that dont post pics are the ones new people need to be listening to.


----------



## RUTTNBUCK (Jan 15, 2013)

rdnckrbby said:


> I've helped many a brother on this forum, that's what a PM is for!


This is good advice if you want to help someone out!!......Or make connections with hunting partners!!!

Not everything has to be posted on the open forum!!


----------



## The Fever (Jan 15, 2013)

hoythunter1861 said:


> If that's how you wish to take the meaning of this thread, then be my guest. But that was not the intent. I for one do not care about the bluntness, I just wonder why we cant come together in the common name of duck hunting?



Listen I thought Ole turkey here was one of the ones I thought was a grumpy old ball of gas - who got old and bitter and had nothing better to do than put the new guy down. He isn't the only one I disagreed with when I started out three years ago. I don't always agree with him and the others like him but he has sound advise and you will learn a lot of what he says holds water. You are working in a day in age where honor and respect and decency are a thing of the past. Do what you think and feel is best but do not expect that from the world. " the world owes you nothing, it isn't fair, and if you want something you better work hard and hope it is enough" my dad taught me that. Listen to mark and turkey trax and northgaduck hunter and redneck, and killer, Larry, mr young, and all the older hunters. They are on to something man.


----------



## Vmarsh (Jan 15, 2013)

The Fever said:


> Listen to mark and turkey trax and northgaduck hunter and redneck, and killer, Larry, mr young, and all the older hunters.


----------



## badhaircut13 (Jan 16, 2013)

Good thread OP. I have been waiting for someone to say something like this. All you have to do is read the threads and you will see where the negativity comes from.


----------



## badhaircut13 (Jan 16, 2013)

Vmarsh said:


> telling spots publicly on the internet helps no one. period.
> 
> this stuff aint learned overnight or by forum surfing. new people need to work hard and seek mentors. the guys i know on here that are on birds regularly would help anyone- in private. *these guys that dont post pics are the ones new people need to be listening to[/
> 
> ...


----------



## hoythunter1861 (Jan 16, 2013)

The Fever said:


> Listen I thought Ole turkey here was one of the ones I thought was a grumpy old ball of gas - who got old and bitter and had nothing better to do than put the new guy down. He isn't the only one I disagreed with when I started out three years ago. I don't always agree with him and the others like him but he has sound advise and you will learn a lot of what he says holds water. You are working in a day in age where honor and respect and decency are a thing of the past. Do what you think and feel is best but do not expect that from the world. " the world owes you nothing, it isn't fair, and if you want something you better work hard and hope it is enough" my dad taught me that. Listen to mark and turkey trax and northgaduck hunter and redneck, and killer, Larry, mr young, and all the older hunters. They are on to something man.



I readily agree with you that hard work reaps benefits. You are missing the entirety of my point. I never once said that we tell them exactly where to hunt and show everything and let them not work for anything.
My point of this thread is why show such negativity to those who are going to put in the hard work? 
I readily recall when I posted a thread over the summer time asking if people had any luck on Lake Sinclair (since I am now a student at GCSU in Milledgeville). In the post I clearly stated that I would get out and do my own scouting and not once asked for a handout or anything at all. I just asked if people had any luck. And after that post, I aint gonna lie, I had messages sent to me and comments on the thread that weren't in the nicest capacity (in other words, people that would say something like that I wish for no association whatsoever. I just don't quite understand why the mentality of those here are that you have to be so danged stingy as to not help out fellow hunters. And not just that they are fellow duck hunters, but fellow duck hunters who are Georgians. We all (or most of us) have grown up in this great state, spent our blood sweat and tears in her some way or another. 

And to those that see people doing the skybusting, have you thought that a friendlier approach would help with this? Because, lets be honest, most of the people doing the skybusting are young kids. Maybe a little guidance, or a kind word here and there would mean more than anything else. As someone in college (and relatively young myself) I look forward to any bit of advice or any chance to talk to someone who knows more than me, that I might learn from. Just food for thought. The actual point of this entire thread


----------



## hoythunter1861 (Jan 16, 2013)

badhaircut13 said:


> Good thread OP. I have been waiting for someone to say something like this. All you have to do is read the threads and you will see where the negativity comes from.



Thank you for that bit of support there. And I completely agree with you. Sometimes you can only take so much before a question is posed to certain people. Sometimes it takes something or someone taking a stand to change a mindset, even if by a little bit


----------



## thar31321 (Jan 16, 2013)

If I had to think of one word for the purpose of this thread it would be "laziness". People these days want the prize before doing the work, then want to get on a open waterfowl forum in a state that is at the bottom of a crappy flyway and want to know where they can go to shoot ducks. If you used the internet to find this forum, use it to find places to hunt. Dnr website is a better place to start than here or google earth.


----------



## ngaduck (Jan 16, 2013)

badhaircut13 said:


> Good thread OP. I have been waiting for someone to say something like this. All you have to do is read the threads and you will see where the negativity comes from.



Wait another week or so and there will be another one. These type of threads pop up about every other week it seems. There's always somebody crying that no one will tell them were ducks are.


----------



## Gaducker (Jan 16, 2013)

Someone earlier said something about karma,  karma don't put ducks in the boat






Vmarsh said:


> telling spots publicly on the internet helps no one. period.
> 
> this stuff aint learned overnight or by forum surfing. new people need to work hard and seek mentors. the guys i know on here that are on birds regularly would help anyone- in private. *these guys that dont post pics are the ones new people need to be listening to[/
> 
> ...


----------



## dukslayer10 (Jan 16, 2013)

GaDucker that boat in your avatar is sick!!! That takes some serious braveness to to do that!!!


----------



## throwdown (Jan 16, 2013)

You think this is bad, head over to the deer hunting forum. You can't say hello anymore without someone eating your lunch!


----------



## ngaduck (Jan 16, 2013)

throwdown said:


> You think this is bad, head over to the deer hunting forum. You can't say hello anymore without someone eating your lunch!



But the OP said deer hunters are such friendly fellows.


----------



## hoythunter1861 (Jan 16, 2013)

ngaduck said:


> Wait another week or so and there will be another one. These type of threads pop up about every other week it seems. There's always somebody crying that no one will tell them were ducks are.



I never once cried about people telling me where ducks were. I have no idea where on earth you received that piece of information. You might want to check your information and make sure it's correct before you spout something off. That or actually read some of the previous posts before saying something that more than likely has already been answered. Have a nice day


----------



## hoythunter1861 (Jan 16, 2013)

Gaducker said:


> Someone earlier said something about karma,  karma don't put ducks in the boat
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## hoythunter1861 (Jan 16, 2013)

thar31321 said:


> If I had to think of one word for the purpose of this thread it would be "laziness". People these days want the prize before doing the work, then want to get on a open waterfowl forum in a state that is at the bottom of a crappy flyway and want to know where they can go to shoot ducks. If you used the internet to find this forum, use it to find places to hunt. Dnr website is a better place to start than here or google earth.



That is in no truth the purpose of this thread. On this page alone there is a reference to the purpose, along with the first post. I just have not understood why we don't help each other. Maybe other's don't feel the same as I, but I personally take joy in helping someone else, especially when they do everything correctly.  

Another thing, as previously stated, I have already advocated scouting and working for it. So your point of "laziness" is null and void


----------



## Dustin Pate (Jan 16, 2013)

hoythunter1861 said:


> Because, lets be honest, most of the people doing the skybusting are young kids.



LOL I don't think so. Brother it is across the board!


----------



## thar31321 (Jan 16, 2013)

hoythunter1861 said:


> That is in no truth the purpose of this thread. On this page alone there is a reference to the purpose, along with the first post. I just have not understood why we don't help each other. Maybe other's don't feel the same as I, but I personally take joy in helping someone else, especially when they do everything correctly.
> 
> Another thing, as previously stated, I have already advocated scouting and working for it. So your point of "laziness" is null and void



I teach new people how to scout, not how to hunt.


----------



## zacherwalker (Jan 16, 2013)

......I mean this thread is a roundabout in America-- no one is getting off.

Its plain and simple I will help someone out who asks for help privately and has something to bring to the table it doesn't have to be all about duck hunting. I will usually take someone with me if they offer to drive. Ill even put them in the better position to kill something that day.

When it comes down to it its like a job. Your job say for instance. You  let someone know that theres a position for a raise coming up...They snake you on it put you down or start working extra hard you normally do the hard work for. Get the raise. And cost you hundreds if not thousands of dollars per year because of that raise. No one benefits from that. The Employee (You or in other words The Hunter giving away information) or The Company (The thousands of conservationists who understand duck hunting, how to hunt, where to hunt,legal and ethical hunters)  who has now gained a lazy worker who doesn't put any real time into anything. 


I am not trying to make this complicated just help you understand what it might be like. 

I also do not claim to know everything, heck, this is only my third full year hunting waterfowl, yet through all my experience with no real mentor as to say I have had to pick up and learn all on my own. Scout all by myself and teach myself just about everything I know. Now, if you can still sit here and say someone that comes  on here asking if birds are in the area that they've earned it because they can just turn on a computer screen and ask well then I just don't know what to tell you.


----------



## trophyslayer (Jan 16, 2013)

how about instead of free obama-phones we give out free obama-duckhuntin-gps-trackers.... complete with coordinates to every duck spot capable of producing a limit of woodies.


----------



## Hornet22 (Jan 16, 2013)

rdnckrbby said:


> I've helped many a brother on this forum, that's what a PM is for!





Vmarsh said:


> telling spots publicly on the internet helps no one. period.
> 
> this stuff aint learned overnight or by forum surfing. new people need to work hard and seek mentors. the guys i know on here that are on birds regularly would help anyone- in private. these guys that dont post pics are the ones new people need to be listening to.





RUTTNBUCK said:


> This is good advice if you want to help someone out!!......Or make connections with hunting partners!!!
> 
> Not everything has to be posted on the open forum!!


----------



## king killer delete (Jan 16, 2013)

First it is the lack of respect.  I try to help folks all the time. I build blinds on boats for folks all the time. I try to take people that do not have a way to hunt ( Boat) here on the coast all the time. I have people who have posted on this thread tell people that I do not know what I am talking about. I killed my first duck in 1961 and I have hunted every season from that time. I have trained dogs with some of the folks that you guys watch their DVDs. None of it counts for nothing from some of these people on this forum. I have heard it is worse on other forums. I dont know. Some guys I know think they are great duck callers and the only Mallard  they have ever hunted came off somebodys pond. I know that since I have been on this forum  I have built at least 20 boat blinds for other hunters and have not charged a dime. I give folks my spots all the time.  Its easy to get fed up with all of the xperts here. But I try to help when ever I can. All here should do the same. And if you dont you should change. Our sport , our guns and everything we do is under attack. Just turn on the TV and pay attention.


----------



## dukslayer10 (Jan 16, 2013)

killer elite said:


> First it is the lack of respect.  I try to help folks all the time. I build blinds on boats for folks all the time. I try to take people that do not have a way to hunt ( Boat) here on the coast all the time. I have people who have posted on this thread tell people that I do not know what I am talking about. I killed my first duck in 1961 and I have hunted every season from that time. I have trained dogs with some of the folks that you guys watch their DVDs. None of it counts for nothing from some of these people on this forum. I have heard it is worse on other forums. I dont know. Some guys I know think they are great duck callers and the only Mallard  they have ever hunted came off somebodys pond. I know that since I have been on this forum  I have built at least 20 boat blinds for other hunters and have not charged a dime. I give folks my spots all the time.  Its easy to get fed up with all of the xperts here. But I try to help when ever I can. All here should do the same. And if you dont you should change. Our sport , our guns and everything we do is under attack. Just turn on the TV and pay attention.



Well said!!! Granite I do not hunt public land a lot due to I have a good buddy who has lots of permission for private land. So I don't get into these types of discussions. We still put our time in scouting and looking for birds just not as much as others do due to the fact were 15 miles from all of our holes. But if somebody has a question I like to try and answer or help them out with the best of my ability. Calling, set up, etc. that's just the kinda person I am I enjoy helping others and seeing them succeed. If these were my spots to hunt I would be glad to bring new people with me and help them out but I can't really do that so I try and help them in other ways. But I know some people may have misread somethings or maybe think hoyt was saying just give out free spots and locations. That's not what I believe he was wanting to say. But others will disagree. Just think the thread may have gotten a little to far off than it was intended by the OP


----------



## ThunderRoad (Jan 16, 2013)

dukslayer10 said:


> Well said!!! Granite I do not hunt public land a lot due to I have a good buddy who has lots of permission for private land. So I don't get into these types of discussions. We still put our time in scouting and looking for birds just not as much as others do due to the fact were 15 miles from all of our holes. But if somebody has a question I like to try and answer or help them out with the best of my ability. Calling, set up, etc. that's just the kinda person I am I enjoy helping others and seeing them succeed. If these were my spots to hunt I would be glad to bring new people with me and help them out but I can't really do that so I try and help them in other ways. But I know some people may have misread somethings or maybe think hoyt was saying just give out free spots and locations. That's not what I believe he was wanting to say. But others will disagree. Just think the thread may have gotten a little to far off than it was intended by the OP



No offense, but the fact that you mainly hunt private speaks volumes. Unless you work your tail off day in and day out to kill ducks on public land while competing with 10 other groups of hunters on a hunt...than you just wont relate to what these other boys are trying to tell you. 

Example-The 2nd split opener in GA. I scouted every weekend during early teal and the weeks in between to locate 3 or 4 solid public spots that were holding birds. I had to drive way more than your 15 miles to scout, and had to fuel up the truck and boat countless times. These were all day affairs keep in mind. When the opener came, I camped out in my spot to ensure I was gonna kill those birds I found. We had to scare off one goon right at shooting light but after that we blew em to shreds. It feels good to do that on public land as opposed to just strolling in 30 minutes prior on a private plot. Dont get me wrong, I have been blessed to hunt a few spots here in GA that you would mistake for an AR shoot, but it still dont feel the same as working hard and competing with your fellow hunters for the birds.

And one last thing, if anybody on here dont think that naming a lake dont affect your hunt you are DEAD wrong. Saying a lake has birds will just fuel an internet scouter to google earth the lake, search for good looking spots, etc. No spots are secret. Why would you want to add any unwanted attention to the general area of your hole? 

But none of this matters anyways. None of y'all are gonna beat me to my spots because I am willing to do things you arent for just the possibility of killin birds. Just ask my last 3 or 4 ex-girlfriends.


----------



## hoythunter1861 (Jan 16, 2013)

killer elite said:


> First it is the lack of respect.  I try to help folks all the time. I build blinds on boats for folks all the time. I try to take people that do not have a way to hunt ( Boat) here on the coast all the time. I have people who have posted on this thread tell people that I do not know what I am talking about. I killed my first duck in 1961 and I have hunted every season from that time. I have trained dogs with some of the folks that you guys watch their DVDs. None of it counts for nothing from some of these people on this forum. I have heard it is worse on other forums. I dont know. Some guys I know think they are great duck callers and the only Mallard  they have ever hunted came off somebodys pond. I know that since I have been on this forum  I have built at least 20 boat blinds for other hunters and have not charged a dime. I give folks my spots all the time.  Its easy to get fed up with all of the xperts here. But I try to help when ever I can. All here should do the same. And if you dont you should change. Our sport , our guns and everything we do is under attack. Just turn on the TV and pay attention.



Thank you Killer, I am exceedingly glad that there are others who have the same mindset as me. I don't know about you, but just by assuming from your post, you enjoy helping others as I do as well. I agree completely with the help, which is why I try my best. And you are exactly right, this sport we love and enjoy is under attack by many with multiple agendas. And it doesn't help for us to attack each other, and not try to strengthen the sport. 

All I'm saying people, is that help goes a lot further than anything else. You never know what that might mean to a certain person


----------



## rdnckrbby (Jan 16, 2013)

ThunderRoad is my hero, when I grow up I want that hair!


----------



## ThunderRoad (Jan 16, 2013)

rdnckrbby said:


> ThunderRoad is my hero, when I grow up I want that hair!



The irish bandit is fixin to leave


----------



## hoythunter1861 (Jan 16, 2013)

ThunderRoad said:


> No offense, but the fact that you mainly hunt private speaks volumes. Unless you work your tail off day in and day out to kill ducks on public land while competing with 10 other groups of hunters on a hunt...than you just wont relate to what these other boys are trying to tell you.
> 
> Example-The 2nd split opener in GA. I scouted every weekend during early teal and the weeks in between to locate 3 or 4 solid public spots that were holding birds. I had to drive way more than your 15 miles to scout, and had to fuel up the truck and boat countless times. These were all day affairs keep in mind. When the opener came, I camped out in my spot to ensure I was gonna kill those birds I found. We had to scare off one goon right at shooting light but after that we blew em to shreds. It feels good to do that on public land as opposed to just strolling in 30 minutes prior on a private plot. Dont get me wrong, I have been blessed to hunt a few spots here in GA that you would mistake for an AR shoot, but it still dont feel the same as working hard and competing with your fellow hunters for the birds.
> 
> ...



Personally, havin more people on the lake is better to me. Those people who don't see birds leave early and this stir birds up, makin my time even better. And I still can not see how the naming of a lake makes that much of a difference. The lakes have thousands of miles of shoreline. It just seems that paranoia is a primary motivator concerning this. All I hunt is public spots. But maybe I'm just a little different in the fact I enjoy helping people, and heck, seeing more people at the ramp makes me happy. Glad to see that our sport then has that much more defense against the antis. Just my thoughts an opinions here. We are all entitled to them, just like you are entitled to your own opinion on public waters.


----------



## hoythunter1861 (Jan 16, 2013)

Listen everyone. The point of this thread was just I cause people to think, and maybe make a self-evaluation on the issue as a whole. We are all entitled to our own opinions. Mine is that I enjoy helping people, and that's the way I was brought up. I'm also a fervent believer that when you help someone else, your either gonna just feel good about it. Or to me my next hunt just seems better. But like I said, I was brought up to help my fellow man. And especially if they are wanting to partake in hunting instead of other activities, I am more than happy. But hey, that's me


----------



## ThunderRoad (Jan 16, 2013)

hoythunter1861 said:


> Personally, havin more people on the lake is better to me. Those people who don't see birds leave early and this stir birds up, makin my time even better.



You obviously never hunted the G.


----------



## ngaduck (Jan 16, 2013)

hoythunter1861 said:


> I never once cried about people telling me where ducks were. I have no idea where on earth you received that piece of information. You might want to check your information and make sure it's correct before you spout something off. That or actually read some of the previous posts before saying something that more than likely has already been answered. Have a nice day



Why don't you take a piece of your own advice and read the post. I never said that YOU were crying. I said that there are guys asking for spots much too frequently on here. When they don't get the answers they were wanting, they start crying. So you sir, have a nice day.



trophyslayer said:


> how about instead of free obama-phones we give out free obama-duckhuntin-gps-trackers.... complete with coordinates to every duck spot capable of producing a limit of woodies.



Does anyone on here remember Team Take 'em? For some reason that post reminded me of them. But you are correct, the entitlement mentality has spread to the great sport known as waterfowling. It's a sad state of affairs for sure.


----------



## hoythunter1861 (Jan 16, 2013)

ThunderRoad said:


> You obviously never hunted the G.



No I have not. I'm from Augusta and all I hunt is the Savannah River, Clark's Hill Lake, and one private swamp I have in the Ogeechee river in Jefferson County


----------



## vrooom (Jan 16, 2013)

Phew
I had almost forgotten when elite killer started duck hunting. Thanks for the refresher!


----------



## dukslayer10 (Jan 16, 2013)

As I said in my earlier post..I dont hunt a lot of of public land. Yeah I am really fortunate for that. I also stated that since I dont get into these discussions because I havent had the run ins that Yall have with inexperienced hunters. I never said give out free spots the only thing I said was I just dont know why some people consistently have to always be negative or have a smart comment for when somebody asks a question or post pics. Thats all I have said.


----------



## dukslayer10 (Jan 16, 2013)

All I was saying is if you dont have something positive to reply about on someones hunts or there question to something then just keep scrolling no need to be a jerk to that person.


----------



## ngaduck (Jan 16, 2013)

"Waterfowling is a full contact sport." -the great Chase870


----------



## nickf11 (Jan 16, 2013)

hoythunter1861 said:


> No I have not. I'm from Augusta and all I hunt is the Savannah River, Clark's Hill Lake, and one private swamp I have in the Ogeechee river in Jefferson County



Well let's turn it around then. Man I've always wanted to hunt the Savanah and the Ogeechee. And clark's hill for that matter. They're all about a 1-2 hour drive from my lakehouse. Are the ducks on these bodies of water? Is it worth it to scout and hunt? What general areas on these lakes and rivers would I be best off focusing my efforts on? Me and my 15 other buddies are looking for new places to hunt. They all started duck hunting this year and have a lot of Mommy and Daddy's money to burn on shells. I'd appreciate all the info you can give me man. Good luck and be safe,
Cyberscouter

Honestly, is this someone you would want even remotely close to you when you're trying to kill a few ducks? Not saying that these are always the types of people that start these threads but it is a public forum and think about all the people who potentially see it. That's why name dropping any body of water is NEVER a good thing.


----------



## MagSPot (Jan 16, 2013)

All this scouting..... yeah right seems like yall are on here more than you are on the water.


----------



## GADawg08 (Jan 16, 2013)

hoythunter1861 said:


> No I have not. I'm from Augusta and all I hunt is the Savannah River, Clark's Hill Lake, and one private swamp I have in the Ogeechee river in Jefferson County




hey hoythunter, being that you are all about helping other hunters, i hunt the ogeechee as well since im only about 20 minutes from it....where is this private swamp you speak of? if its accessible by boat off the main run i will join yall (since the ogeechee is PUBLIC water)....oh yeah and I will bring about 5 buddies who love to skyblast


----------



## The Fever (Jan 16, 2013)

ThunderRoad said:


> The irish bandit is fixin to leave



he is still here....


----------



## ThunderRoad (Jan 16, 2013)

The Fever said:


> he is still here....



Whoa whoa whoa...The FEVE is in da house?


----------



## stringmusic (Jan 16, 2013)

dukslayer10 said:


> All I was saying is if you dont have something positive to reply about on someones hunts or there question to something then just keep scrolling no need to be a jerk to that person.



Yep. Lots of that goes on in this forum, by a certian few. I imagine they're much different at the boat ramp.


----------



## The Fever (Jan 16, 2013)

ThunderRoad said:


> Whoa whoa whoa...The FEVE is in da house?



You know us gingers...always looking to steal the soul...I am just dropping by and taking notes on great places to hunt...

Thanks for the info, 

Captain Bloodbeard, Commander of the Ginger bandit gang


----------



## The Fever (Jan 16, 2013)

stringmusic said:


> Yep. Lots of that goes on in this forum, by a certian few. I imagine they're much different at the boat ramp.



I doubt it....lol I bet they all speak their mind for the most part...


----------



## hoythunter1861 (Jan 16, 2013)

nickf11 said:


> Well let's turn it around then. Man I've always wanted to hunt the Savanah and the Ogeechee. And clark's hill for that matter. They're all about a 1-2 hour drive from my lakehouse. Are the ducks on these bodies of water? Is it worth it to scout and hunt? What general areas on these lakes and rivers would I be best off focusing my efforts on? Me and my 15 other buddies are looking for new places to hunt. They all started duck hunting this year and have a lot of Mommy and Daddy's money to burn on shells. I'd appreciate all the info you can give me man. Good luck and be safe,
> Cyberscouter
> 
> Honestly, is this someone you would want even remotely close to you when you're trying to kill a few ducks? Not saying that these are always the types of people that start these threads but it is a public forum and think about all the people who potentially see it. That's why name dropping any body of water is NEVER a good thing.



First of all, with your post, I would tell you that yes, Clarks Hill is worth hunting. We have had good numbers of ducks, but you will NOT kill anything if you do not go out and scout for a position. If you end up just going out there expecting to kill, you will be disappointed. 

Now, as a second thing, I have already stated to not give away a specific spot. I am only advocating the fact that there is no reason to get mad about people when they ask of a certain body of water. 

Oh, and on Clarks Hill, those type of people you described are everywhere. Ask anyone around here, they'll agree with that statement.


----------



## hoythunter1861 (Jan 16, 2013)

GADawg08 said:


> hey hoythunter, being that you are all about helping other hunters, i hunt the ogeechee as well since im only about 20 minutes from it....where is this private swamp you speak of? if its accessible by boat off the main run i will join yall (since the ogeechee is PUBLIC water)....oh yeah and I will bring about 5 buddies who love to skyblast



First off, this swamp is actually not able to be reached from the Ogeechee. Already tried lol. It's a beaver pond and flooded timber. But hey, if you are able to make it through there without having to get out of your boat to lift it or anything (as a public waterway by law) go ahead and have at it. However, you will not be able to get back there, therefore you will be trespassing 

Now, if you would like to come back there and hunt with me (since no one wants to make the drive with me) send me a pm and I'd be more than happy to have you out there with me.


----------



## madrabbit (Jan 16, 2013)

#100   woohoo!  yay me!

i thought this was a simple question thread........


----------



## dukslayer10 (Jan 16, 2013)

killer elite said:


> We dont know that you even hunt. You Always have something bad to say about somebody elese. Why dont you try to look on the positive side of life. It makes you feel better.



BURN!!


----------



## ThunderRoad (Jan 16, 2013)

stringmusic said:


> Yep. Lots of that goes on in this forum, by a certian few. I imagine they're much different at the boat ramp.



I look exactly the same as my avatar. See you at the ramp. Dont even try to buck up on me when Im wearing my chain though dawg.


----------



## tradhunter98 (Jan 16, 2013)

I am kinda new to this forum but if I would have seen how they treat people after they just ask if a lake is worth scouting or not I would have never asked that about hartwell lake luckily people did not jump all over me like i have seen and some people did let me know a few spots. I am not saying tell them where your blinds is but when u know a lake dose have some good shooting don't tell someone that there is not a duck on the whole lake that just a flat out lie. Do what u want with your spots but if someone ask me if a spot is good or not I will do my best to help them out what little I know about public land. That's all I got to say. Good luck to all of y'all this for the rest of the season.


----------



## The Fever (Jan 16, 2013)

madrabbit said:


> #100   woohoo!  yay me!
> 
> i thought this was a simple question thread........



what had happened wuz....


----------



## stringmusic (Jan 16, 2013)

The Fever said:


> I doubt it....lol I bet they all speak their mind for the most part...


Some of them might, but they probably don't have any front teeth.



ThunderRoad said:


> I look exactly the same as my avatar. See you at the ramp. Dont even try to buck up on me when Im wearing my chain though dawg.



Oh naw playa, I would step to you real, I ain't buckin' on nobody with a chain like that.


----------



## David Parker (Jan 16, 2013)

Just wondering if anybody can point me to a duck-killin honey hole?


----------



## rdnckrbby (Jan 16, 2013)

Any advise on where I could get one of those chains thunder? I'm not trying to ask for your secret stores or anything just a general idea of where to look?


----------



## ThunderRoad (Jan 16, 2013)

tradhunter98 said:


> I am kinda new to this forum but if I would have seen how they treat people after they just ask if a lake is worth scouting or not I would have never asked that about hartwell lake luckily people did not jump all over me like i have seen and some people did let me know a few spots. I am not saying tell them where your blinds is but when u know a lake dose have some good shooting don't tell someone that there is not a duck on the whole lake that just a flat out lie. Do what u want with your spots but if someone ask me if a spot is good or not I will do my best to help them out what little I know about public land. That's all I got to say. Good luck to all of y'all this for the rest of the season.



You seem like a good kid, tradhunter. It takes a real man to hunt with that 22 inch barrel too. Youre okay in thunders book.


----------



## ThunderRoad (Jan 16, 2013)

rdnckrbby said:


> Any advise on where I could get one of those chains thunder? I'm not trying to ask for your secret stores or anything just a general idea of where to look?



Bet you'd like to know. I'll tell you what...you beat me to my spot this weekend on a major lake in GA area and I will present my chainz to you and then bow at your feet.


----------



## GADawg08 (Jan 16, 2013)

hoythunter1861 said:


> First off, this swamp is actually not able to be reached from the Ogeechee. Already tried lol. It's a beaver pond and flooded timber. But hey, if you are able to make it through there without having to get out of your boat to lift it or anything (as a public waterway by law) go ahead and have at it. However, you will not be able to get back there, therefore you will be trespassing
> 
> Now, if you would like to come back there and hunt with me (since no one wants to make the drive with me) send me a pm and I'd be more than happy to have you out there with me.



hoyt, I wasnt tryin to be a jackleg with my post...i was simply tryin to give you a scenario where someone may inquire about a spot that is public water and interested in huntin it...but in this case i guess it is not connected to the river as you mentioned so therefore its not public. To stay on topic, I kinda have mixed feelings on the subject of naming spots and giving info on where ducks are on public land....i do about 50% hunting on public land and 50% on private. With that being said, I NEVER ask (especially on a forum) if there are ducks on a particular body of water and spots to go, its just not something I do.......Now, if someone asks me the right question the right way, I may try to help them to an extent. If someone asks me if there is water on a particular lake/river I may give them a straight up answer if I know it....I wont tell them to go put gas in their truck and boat and go scout, I would just be wasting my time. I was at a lake one time and there was a guy who had just got done huntin, he met us at the boat ramp and had a few ducks, we didnt ask him about the spot where he killed them, but he asked if we had any luck and then he told us exactly where he had killed his at. This was just a genuinely nice guy. It just comes down to this, a lot of guys put in a lot of time/money/effort to have spots to shoot ducks....some guys will share their info and some guys won't...some guys will share a little info while some guys will share everything they know about a place. Thats how it is and always will be. Now, Im all about getting younger guys (and gals) into the sport, so I will help them out in any way possible. But, if they are passionate about duck hunting I expect them to take initiative and start do do things on their own at some point, whenever that may be. Not to get off topic, but i think its kinda our responsibility as sportsmen to pass the sport on, BUT this does NOT mean we have to give away public spots


happy huntin gentlemen


----------



## rdnckrbby (Jan 16, 2013)

ThunderRoad said:


> Bet you'd like to know. I'll tell you what...you beat me to my spot this weekend on a major lake in GA area and I will present my chainz to you and then bow at your feat.



Fair enough, where is such lake?


----------



## ThunderRoad (Jan 16, 2013)

rdnckrbby said:


> Fair enough, where is such lake?



Thats it. Have you learned nothing of this post! Did the RNT boys let you take a picture with their birds in that avatar?!?!? Im trying to stay calm here but you dont get a chain like this without a few attitudinal problems BRAH. 

Let me tell you how you get this chain.

1. Catch a charge and do 5-life for hittin up a dry cleaner
2. Do 20 dips a day in your cell to keep them tri's lookin fresh
3. come up for early parol and ride them streets harder than a bakelite olt
4. knock up a staples
5. Gently and carefully connect the largest paperclips you can find together, and adjust to any size you see fit. I suggest lettin those p-clips dangle right above the belt so them ladies know who the boss hogg is. 
6. buy fake bands off ebay and join GON waterfowl forum.


----------



## BREAK'N WINGS (Jan 16, 2013)

Man ya'll got me crackin up on here. 

Thunder, Im pretty sure your #2 on Americas most wanted.  (gotta be with a pic like that)


----------



## rdnckrbby (Jan 16, 2013)

ThunderRoad said:


> Thats it. Have you learned nothing of this post! Did the RNT boys let you take a picture with their birds in that avatar?!?!? Im trying to stay calm here but you dont get a chain like this without a few attitudinal problems BRAH.
> 
> Let me tell you how you get this chain.
> 
> ...



I didn't mean to make you mad Thunder, I've just always wanted a chain like that. I bought 40 bands last night and would be willing to half them with you. About those ducks, I was motoring out and saw jimbo and his crew poising by that log and asked if I could snap one real quick. He made me call him master and took my olt and threw it in his pocket. Said a OOSER like me didn't deserve such a call. I cried the whole way home!


----------



## ThunderRoad (Jan 16, 2013)

rdnckrbby said:


> I didn't mean to make you mad Thunder, I've just always wanted a chain like that. I bought 40 bands last night and would be willing to half them with you. About those ducks, I was motoring out and saw jimbo and his crew poising by that log and asked if I could snap one real quick. He made me call him master and took my olt and threw it in his pocket. Said a OOSER like me didn't deserve such a call. I cried the whole way home!



Yeah that sounds about right. Me and Jimbo are both Mizzou boys so dont worry I will take care of him. He sees this black hoodie just a crip walkin down the blue line and he hits the e-start on that mega and books it. Happens every season. Heck, he usually hears me bumpin justin beavers at lower when im fixin to run a hole and that ole f-150 of his heads straight to upper...

As for as splittin the bandz with ya...no thanks im good. Ive got more bands than iTunes son! I started puttin them on my shoelaces and sweatpants drawstrings ive got so many. When I pick up my youngins from da schoolhouse they be singin jingle bells cuz they hurr the boss hogg rollin up!


----------



## hoythunter1861 (Jan 16, 2013)

I love how college students are more mature than adults here. Oh well, thats the country we live in now


----------



## jabrooks07 (Jan 16, 2013)

These guys are ruthless on here. But most, if you are respectful will help you as much as they can. Privately however. No one is gonna reveal a spot on a open forum. It would be different if every duck hunter was respectful, but here recently those that are have been harder to find. I wouldnt take the opinions of everyone on here to heart, because all you can go by is their word unless you personally know them. All these great white hunters on here might not be what they think they are or say they are. Take your time, read, do the work that is needed and enjoy yourself while you're hunting, dont let these fellas put a bad taste in your mouth about the sport. I love taking people hunting on my spots, and when i take people, I enjoy watching them kill birds. I usually work my dog and call and may shoot a few, but will always give someone less experienced the chance to shoot first. Anyone on here can shoot me a PM if they are down in the Tifton area and I'd be more than glad to take them to my spot and share my knowledge.


----------



## wray912 (Jan 16, 2013)

thunderroad said:


> yeah that sounds about right. Me and jimbo are both mizzou boys so dont worry i will take care of him. He sees this black hoodie just a crip walkin down the blue line and he hits the e-start on that mega and books it. Happens every season. Heck, he usually hears me bumpin justin beavers at lower when im fixin to run a hole and that ole f-150 of his heads straight to upper...
> 
> As for as splittin the bandz with ya...no thanks im good. Ive got more bands than itunes son! I started puttin them on my shoelaces and sweatpants drawstrings ive got so many. When i pick up my youngins from da schoolhouse they be singin jingle bells cuz they hurr the boss hogg rollin up![/
> 
> BANDS WILL MAKER HER DANCE


----------



## ThunderRoad (Jan 16, 2013)

wray912 said:


> thunderroad said:
> 
> 
> > yeah that sounds about right. Me and jimbo are both mizzou boys so dont worry i will take care of him. He sees this black hoodie just a crip walkin down the blue line and he hits the e-start on that mega and books it. Happens every season. Heck, he usually hears me bumpin justin beavers at lower when im fixin to run a hole and that ole f-150 of his heads straight to upper...
> ...


----------



## wray912 (Jan 16, 2013)

The ladies at macks go wild when i make it rain with duck legs chains....what you know about thug life thunder 
<--- this is the real crip walk


----------



## Gaducker (Jan 16, 2013)

Son, Yall have butchered this thread in a mere 10 hours.

By the way this avatar was one of those new duckhunters who flew in here 3 or 4 years ago and tried his best for one season and we never heard from him again.  Feel free to save this for future use.


----------



## dukslayer10 (Jan 16, 2013)

HAHA na its all good. I dont wanna steal it from ya. Well I tell ya what he was a brave soul riding that thing


----------



## across the river (Jan 16, 2013)

hoythunter1861 said:


> Personally, havin more people on the lake is better to me. Those people who don't see birds leave early and this stir birds up, makin my time even better. And I still can not see how the naming of a lake makes that much of a difference. The lakes have thousands of miles of shoreline. It just seems that paranoia is a primary motivator concerning this. All I hunt is public spots. But maybe I'm just a little different in the fact I enjoy helping people, and heck, seeing more people at the ramp makes me happy. Glad to see that our sport then has that much more defense against the antis. Just my thoughts an opinions here. We are all entitled to them, just like you are entitled to your own opinion on public waters.



I realize that this thread has been beaten to death, but I need to point out why you are completely wrong about this.  Ducks imprint on an area and typically return to those areas year after year.   If they are allowed to hang out undisturbed, then there is a much better chance that they will come back the next year and subsequently bring other ducks with them.   As you know, Georgia is not in a flyway so it takes much longer to replenish birds after the previous group has been run out of the area.   Since you keep mentioning Clarks Hill I will us it as an example, since I grew up on that lake.   In the 90's, I was a college student an I would assume about the same age you are now.   The overall duck population was lower than it is now. The hydrilla was just starting to take hold, so the was far less food.  Other people hunted the lake of course, but there we  few enough people I rarely ever remember fighting for a spot, and you didn't have to camp out to hunt where you wanted.  You would typically see the same people hunting each week, and they hunted their spots and you hunted yours.   I don't ever recall anyone riding around and jumping up coots to shoot off of the front of the  boat.  Birds hung around a lot longer than a day, and in a lot of cases they would hold in a specific area for long enough for you to come back and hunt the same birds days later.  You were extremely disappointed if you killed one duck, and devastated if you went home empty handed.  I'm not trying to make this sound like a "good old days" thread, but any of the "older" guys on here can tell you there were more  birds on these lakes and rivers when they were under less pressure, even when there were fewer ducks in the overall population.  Even if all of the ducks aren't getting shot at, people running them up in the boat "scouting" is enough to eventually push them out of the area.  The more pressure they experience, the quicker they fly out, and this less chance there is they come back the next year.  Especially, in a state like Georgia.  Eventually, you end up with less ducks, and a larger population of first year birds. You can believe this "the more the merrier" stuff if you want to, but any of us old enough to know better can promise you that in Georgia more people = less ducks, and I don't care where you are hunting.


----------



## Gaducker (Jan 16, 2013)

ThunderRoad said:


> You seem like a good kid, tradhunter. It takes a real man to hunt with that 22 inch barrel too. Youre okay in thunders book.





It takes a real man to sit in a pit with a man shootin a 22 inch barrel.



I saw this on the deer huntin forum just a few mins ago and it made me chuckle.

 Mods should delete this stupid thread. Lots of opinions based on half-stories and zero facts. Nothing productive here. 


And this was from a mod.
If we deleted everything like that here at Woody's there would be no forum.......


----------



## Larry Young Jr (Jan 16, 2013)

ThunderRoad said:


> I look exactly the same as my avatar. See you at the ramp. Dont even try to buck up on me when Im wearing my chain though dawg.



I have seen you before, you dont look like that, your uglier.LOL


----------



## ThunderRoad (Jan 16, 2013)

Larry Young Jr said:


> I have seen you before, you dont look like that, your uglier.LOL



No more little Debbie's for ole Larry boys!!!


----------



## Larry Young Jr (Jan 16, 2013)

Well it never fells, I am gone for awhile and I get on this forum to post some pics of Hard work and this is what I see.  Man I can tell you all this, Hard work pays off.  I learned 30 years ago you cant rely on anyone to do it for you. You have to do it yourself. With that said you can have friends to help you out and they will if they are true friends.  There are a few people out there that will help others without expecting a reward or something in return. There are There are others out there that will use you till they dont need you anymore.  Plus it is more rewarding if you do it all and when it come togather.  
 Now I have hook up with some good friends and we all have are parts of this sport. We all pull our part and work hard  and it works out great.
The best way to learn where ducks are is to scout,scout,scout and then hunt. I always scout 2 days and hunt 1. But over the years I have learn where the ducks should be, but now I look for the X.
Good luck and besafe
Larry


----------



## Larry Young Jr (Jan 16, 2013)

ThunderRoad said:


> No more little Debbie's for ole Larry boys!!!



I dont eat little debbies they make you look ugly, I eat salty and nutties.


----------



## trophyslayer (Jan 16, 2013)

lol @ Bands will make her dance picture


----------



## Killer Kyle (Jan 16, 2013)

Turkey Trax said:


> maybe Nicodemus should start a sub forum for all the women that get offended at the bluntness of most watefowlers where yall can patty cake and sing kumbaya in the mornings before each days hunt. Then come back and pat each other on the back for a strong effort but just not being on the x.  And not let any of the "mean" people post in it.



And maybe he should also create a sub forum for all the children who feel the need to resort to name calling.  Keep it clean or   just don't post.  Your point might be correct, but rules are rules.  Find a different way to communicate your point or just don't post.  You will get an infraction from the mods.


----------



## dukslayer10 (Jan 16, 2013)

Killer Kyle said:


> And maybe he should also create a sub forum for all the children who feel the need to resort to name calling.  Keep it clean or   just don't post.  Your point might be correct, but rules are rules.  Find a different way to communicate your point or just don't post.  You will get an infraction from the mods.



Thank You!! Thats all I have been trying to say this whole time.


----------



## Killer Kyle (Jan 16, 2013)

dukslayer10 said:


> Thank You!! Thats all I have been trying to say this whole time.



badabing!


----------



## ThunderRoad (Jan 17, 2013)

Killer Kyle said:


> And maybe he should also create a sub forum for all the children who feel the need to resort to name calling.  Keep it clean or   just don't post.  Your point might be correct, but rules are rules.  Find a different way to communicate your point or just don't post.  You will get an infraction from the mods.



Dont be afraid of ole' Nic...he's just a puppy dog at heart. All bark and no bite


----------



## tradhunter98 (Jan 17, 2013)

ThunderRoad said:


> You seem like a good kid, tradhunter. It takes a real man to hunt with that 22 inch barrel too. Youre okay in thunders book.



Thanks that means a lot coming from u!!!


----------



## ThunderRoad (Jan 17, 2013)

tradhunter98 said:


> Thanks that means a lot coming from u!!!



It shouldnt but thats okay...thanks!


----------



## tradhunter98 (Jan 17, 2013)

dukslayer10 said:


> GaDucker that boat in your avatar is sick!!! That takes some serious braveness to to do that!!!



Like this! This is my buddy he's cheaper then A dog!!!


----------



## tradhunter98 (Jan 17, 2013)

See always looking on the bad side of things!!!!


----------



## Nicodemus (Jan 17, 2013)

ThunderRoad said:


> Dont be afraid of ole' Nic...he's just a puppy dog at heart. All bark and no bite





Yep! Dat`s me..


----------



## ThunderRoad (Jan 17, 2013)

Nicodemus said:


> Yep! Dat`s me..



Just dont go breakin any of his t'hawk handles and yall should be okay!


----------



## stringmusic (Jan 17, 2013)

tradhunter98 said:


> Like this! This is my buddy he's cheaper then A dog!!!



Gettin'..... it..... done!!!


----------



## ThunderRoad (Jan 17, 2013)

tradhunter98 said:


> Like this! This is my buddy he's cheaper then A dog!!!



Im beginning to like you and your friends more and more.


----------



## Killer Kyle (Jan 17, 2013)

tradhunter98...I like your style.  I freaking LIKE it.


----------

